# how many calories for 5 months old pup?



## Rex (Mar 30, 2009)

How many calories a day does a 5 months old puppy need? He is not super active... I would say "normal" active (daily walks and play time). 

Does it also depend on what kind of food he is and the source of calories in the food? (I'm feeding Orijen LBP- switching to 6 Fish soon)


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

As many as it takes to keep him at the correct weight.









You can use the guidlines on the bag as a starting point. Then adjust up or down as needed to keep him from getting too fat or thin. 

At that age, my pup was getting just over 1800 calories from her kibble. But she also gets various "people food" throughout the day.

At 6 months she needed a reduction in the amount as she started getting too heavy for my liking.


----------

